
How to Practice Python Skills - duomly
https://www.blog.duomly.com/how-to-practice-python-skills/
======
snalty
I think the thing that most helped me learn python was having a project
planned beforehand. I'd tried many times before to learn programming and
failed, but having a project and a certain goal to work towards really spurred
me on.

